# Pretty duck!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Got a good lookin storm wigeon, this was an old duck and he was big, his head was huge! They need to rename these the king of ducks cause there ain't much better than a wigeon!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! I would say you have a very nice storm wigeon. Congrats!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Well if you were waiting for the right widgeon you would be a fool not to mount this one! Mr Nelson would do that bad boy right!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

You ready to make the trip down south yet??? Been seeing some pretty good Widgeon posted up  .

SD


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice golf. I'm jealous


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> You ready to make the trip down south yet??? Been seeing some pretty good Widgeon posted up  .
> 
> SD


yeah i will be. I wish this one wouldn't have been so shot up or I woulda stuck him in the freezer. both wings busted, and had to ring his neck. at what point makes a duck too hard to mount?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> yeah i will be. I wish this one wouldn't have been so shot up or I woulda stuck him in the freezer. both wings busted, and had to ring his neck. at what point makes a duck too hard to mount?


just curious here, why did you have to ring its neck? Possible mounter till that point! Nice looking bird!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

just a quick thing, he was still alive, and out of habit, rung its neck to finish it quickly and then realized how pretty he was after. How do you kill them if ya want to mount them and they're wounded? just have a baggy or sack on hand to suffocate it? doesn't whackin it against the head still damage it a bit?


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

I was told lay them on there belly and push down on its back with your knee or hand and it will suffocate them with no damage to the feathers


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

What Mud said. Good luck shooting another storm widgeon -)O(- Thats as close a representation to a true one I have seen in a long time. Stuffin how many true storm widgeons have you had come to the shop? Im guessing not many if any.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I've put together 2 true storm Widgeons and they both came from California. None in Utah. Two ways I know to put a bird to rest. Bend the neck and head towards the back and hold/squeeze both the head and neck in your hands till gone or squeeze chest until gone. I perfer the head and neck method myself and just my opinion or .02.

utahgolf, remember I will inspect every bird that comes into contact with myself and give you a report on it's mountable condition. I've got magic in these hands...at least that is what I've been told.  

Happy Holidays,

SD


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well I hope I get another storm, my buddy has killed a couple and I've glassed a few the last few times out hunting.. That storm was nice but this one I shot two weeks ago had more striking color all throughout, the feathers and "blueing" on the tips.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm a bit unclear on the whole "Storm Wigeon" thing. Isn't that bird a mature, nuptial plumage drake? What's the difference?


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

99% of widgeon drakes mature or young have the black freckling on the bottom half of their head. A stormy has no or very little freckling and the blond patch is continuous from the top of the head to the neck. Some think you would be more likely to shoot a euro than a true storm.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have posted this before, but here's one to figure out.........storm gadwall maybe! ;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I'm a bit unclear on the whole "Storm Wigeon" thing. Isn't that bird a mature, nuptial plumage drake? What's the difference?


the widgeon I posted on page 2 isn't a storm, I was just sayin the bird as a whole has better and more striking color on the wings than the actual storm widgeon that I posted on page 1. the bird I posted on page 2 went into the freezer and will see stuffinducks "magic hands."  I think a storm widgeon is just a really old bird? and they turn white underneath, or at least thats what I've been told. but I'm not sure.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice wigeon there


----------

